# Bianchi Genius, NOS



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

Just an FYI that I've posted a completely new, completely unused NOS Bianchi Genius bicycle in the classifieds section...

http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=15580


----------

